# What to do with a TH400 with a large crack



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

I inherited a this transmission when I purchased my car a couple weeks ago. It was cracked during the install so the story goes. I was told it was rebuilt not long ago. Well they never fixed or drilled the crack and now it goes halfway across the bell. Its was out the 67 GTO the PO also owned. It would be better than the two speed currently in the car. But its not the end goal that I have for this car. I don't have clear options yet. I am not going to drop a lot of money on this trans.


----------



## Old Man Taylor (May 9, 2011)

Depending on how bad it is, you should be able to get it welded up. I had that problem with the T-400 in my duallie. Got it welded up. However, yours might be worse than mine was.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

be nice to the pan
fairly sure its one year only ..... on the verbage and dimples...
if its an original 67 still
come to think of it I think theres a few items on/in that are 67 only
fat dip sticks n short tubes are gettin tough to find also


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

What my buddies in Aircraft Ground Equipment always told me if you don't stop a crack when it starts you wont stop it. Well they did nothing to stop it. So this is my reality.


----------



## Old Man Taylor (May 9, 2011)

If that were mine I would not try to save it. It would be hard to make sure the case is straight, and it looks like there is another crack after the case necks down.


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

I will set it next to my top loader 4 speed and hopefully I can help someone out with parts some day.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

67ventwindow said:


> I will set it next to my top loader 4 speed and hopefully I can help someone out with parts some day.


Bring it to Jersey and I'll weld it for you. Especially if you have any 4 speed parts! Otherwise... a bottle of Knob Creek. As OMT points out, that's a big crack.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

looks like its missing an upper left ear too ????
scary


----------

